# Boston BMWCCA Autocross Schedule



## mattm (Nov 23, 2005)

Boston Chapter
http://www.boston-bmwcca.org/EventDescription/2006/autocross.aspx

Driving Event
Autocross Series 
Sunday, April 30, 2006
Saturday, May 27, 2006
Sunday, June 25, 2006
Saturday, July 15, 2006
Sunday, July 30, 2006
Sunday, August 20, 2006
Saturday, September 2, 2006
Sunday, October 1, 2006 
7 am to 5 pm 
Location
Devens Airport
Ayer, MA

Event Registrar
[email protected]

Event Coordinator
Steve Hazard
[email protected]
Fred deNapoli
[email protected]


----------



## CodeMonkey (Dec 9, 2004)

Matt, will you be there this year?

And will you be running the HS or DS car?

-Mike


----------



## mattm (Nov 23, 2005)

CodeMonkey said:


> Matt, will you be there this year? And will you be running the HS or DS car? -Mike


It is tough to hit the both Boston events and NER SCCA *and *be a Realtor®. NYC BMWCCA is a lot closer to me, and I can sneek in a Saturday event, too. You ought to come down and mix it up with me and GJ Dixon. I'm just waiting for them to release schedule. The 318i ran very well at the SCCA Solo Nats.....


----------

